# hey folks new guy here with 69 ray 3 speed stik / shift



## twozs (Feb 17, 2014)

like stated , was swapping out a furnace and saw this ..


... now it looks like this ..

. its an original paint bike with original grips and date coded tires ( slik and westwind ) . im trying to get the seat straightened out , but keep loosing ebay bids . i paid 40 bucks for it ..

...

 .. looking forward to finding some stuff out .


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome aboard.Nice find ,great price.


----------



## ozzynut2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Are you keeping the seat that is on the bike? Might be interested in it


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow $40 you stole that bike. I haven't seen prices that low in years. Congrats on becoming a member. 
Sped Man


----------



## ratina (Mar 6, 2014)

I wonder if the original owner was left handed? I see the shifter handle was mounted backwards.


----------



## Butch (Mar 6, 2014)

ratina said:


> I wonder if the original owner was left handed? I see the shifter handle was mounted backwards.




Good observation. Maybe he was European or Australian and rode on the other side of the road.


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 6, 2014)

I see what you mean, The right brake lever is missing also along with the rear brake. That was the one you used for skidding the bike.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm a lefty, so I know that feels. That's a cool bike!


----------



## huffy5speed (Mar 6, 2014)

*yeah, that seat is the worse.*

get rid of both the seat and sissybar; but over all you got a gem.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool little rider,Nothing like being at the right place at the right time.


----------



## twozs (Mar 7, 2014)

ozzynut2 said:


> Are you keeping the seat that is on the bike? Might be interested in it




No , not at all and the seat is real good . Sorry for the late response . Pm me or reply on this post  . It's a good looking saddle with great vinyl .. Really shines in the sun . It's just not right for the bike .


----------



## twozs (Mar 7, 2014)

Yea , I kind of forgot I joined ... Thanks for the good words . The bike is shaping up . Tires hold air and the stik/shift shifter is a rare 69 only shifter . The rear caliper seems to be a tough find . They all see to be for fastbacks and none for plain stingrays ??
The seat should be the low end ribbed white glitter ( not the silver glow in 69 ). I'll check in more often , sorry !! I cleaned the bike with soap and water and a tooth brush . I know patina is king , but it cleaned up nice so I did it .... Sorry. .


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 7, 2014)

twozs said:


> Yea , I kind of forgot I joined ... Thanks for the good words . The bike is shaping up . Tires hold air and the stik/shift shifter is a rare 69 only shifter . The rear caliper seems to be a tough find . They all see to be for fastbacks and none for plain stingrays ??
> The seat should be the low end ribbed white glitter ( not the silver glow in 69 ). I'll check in more often , sorry !! I cleaned the bike with soap and water and a tooth brush . I know patina is king , but it cleaned up nice so I did it .... Sorry. .




Only be sorry when the spray paint comes out.


----------



## twozs (Mar 7, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> Only be sorry when the spray paint comes out.




What do you mean ? I'm new to this ??? I've had no paint loss or loss of color ? I pm you ...


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 7, 2014)

twozs said:


> What do you mean ? I'm new to this ??? I've had no paint loss or loss of color ? I pm you ...




I meant don't be sorry for giving the bike a bath. The real shame is when people spray paint over awesome original paint.


----------



## twozs (Mar 7, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> I meant don't be sorry for giving the bike a bath. The real shame is when people spray paint over awesome original paint.




I totally agree . I used to actualy wax and chrome polish my ( Sears ) spider back in the day . I never had  a schwinn ( I know  , how sad  ) .it cleaned up nice . I didn't really want to sell it.  I want to figure out a carrier for my red and white 73Z28 R/S .  Did u get my pm. ? The car ..


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 7, 2014)

twozs said:


> I totally agree . I used to actualy wax and chrome polish my ( Sears ) spider back in the day . I never had  a schwinn ( I know  , how sad  ) .it cleaned up nice . I didn't really want to sell it.  I want to figure out a carrier for my red and white 73Z28 R/S .  Did u get my pm. ? The car ..




Yez... I getted you PM. I answered you PM. You talking a car rack for you red and white lotsa numbers? I never had a schwinn.


----------



## twozs (Mar 7, 2014)

*the 58 dollar one*

thats the one my parents got me in the winter of 69 ... i wanted the one with the steering wheel . my father put the kiboch on that ...

..


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 7, 2014)

twozs said:


> thats the one my parents got me in the winter of 69 ... i wanted the one with the steering wheel . my father put the kiboch on that .....




well... The front of your car is awesome, but... What's the rear appear as? I not a car girl.


----------



## twozs (Mar 7, 2014)

the j383 stingray was $79.95 in comparison ..http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1969.html#stingray


----------



## twozs (Mar 7, 2014)

pointed tawards jersey on the NY side of the GW bridge entrance on 186th street by the bus terminal  . this was a shoot for the movie american gangster with denzel washington ..                                                                                                                  


....                                                                     denzel in the yellow from the dash ...

..


----------



## RailRider (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice one!


----------

